
Microsoft Web Framework - snickmy
http://getmwf.com/
======
monosc
The best part is:

"This site is restricted to use by Microsoft employees and authorized vendors.
By entering this site, you confirm that you are a Microsoft employee or an
authorized vendor working on behalf of Microsoft, and agree to the terms
below."

So each site visitor is MS employee straight away :)

------
benologist
"By using this site, you agree that the materials and code are for internal
Microsoft use and for use on Microsoft operated websites only."

